

Rumblefish issues DMCA takedown notice for birdsong - cleaver
https://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=55df85c8372461a6&hl=en

======
jzs
I think the headline is a bit misleading. As far as i can read this is more
about googles Content ID that is to blame. I didn't read anywhere that an
actual DMCA takedown notice was filed against him.

I do agree however that Content ID is a consequence of DMCA which again just
shows how obnoxious us politics has become. And unfortunately also appearing
in Europe now :S

